# Shimano 6500B Baitrunner parts?



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a 6500B thats been around the block. Anybody know where I can get replacement parts? Specifically the bailing arm. Thanks for any help.
kp:headknock


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We made a running change to the bail design on this model. The wire, arm and line roller all need to be replaced to make it all work. You can send the reel directly to us or to any of our service centers. There is a link to our service centers on this page along with our repair request form:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*6500 Baitrunner*

Got it!!!! Mucho appreciation....
ken


----------

